# Capacity for UDS



## suprfast (Apr 22, 2009)

Does anyone have any pictures of a fully loaded UDS.  I LOVE ribs(who doesnt) and cook these more than anything else.  Im just trying to gauge how many slabs of ribs i can do on a single UDS(55 gal).  Ive been searching UDS all morning and cant come up with a conclusion on max limitations.  

Silly question to ask here, Do i need two UDS(for parties).  My parties  normally have 20-30 people(just birthday parties for the kids, lots of family).  

Lastly, incase anyone wants to ask i took the SnP back to walmart and found a Drum two days ago.  I think the drum is my calling.
kris


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 22, 2009)

You would need to use rib racks... Not sure how many you could get in one drum. I'd use more than one drum, you could use two cooking racks in one too.
Just to give you an idea about how much I can get in mine......

cornish hens...




sliders...




ribs and scalloped tatoes..




a 12 pound spatchcocked turkey..



bacon wrapped shrimp


----------



## pinkmeat (Apr 22, 2009)

I say max about 4 slabs per drum, that's with two cooking grates. I don't think you could get much more on there unless you cut the racks up into thirds or something like.


----------



## teacup13 (Apr 22, 2009)

3 with no rib racks

not my picture but you get the idea...with rib racks you are looking at least 6 per grate


----------



## billbo (Apr 22, 2009)

You will have about 7 inches of verticle space to work with from grate to top. Using rib racks will increase your volume. 

If you added a Weber lid you could add an exta grate and more room. Hope this helps, I am learning too!

I plan to build mine with one grate until I can find a doner Weber lid then I will add another grate.


----------



## pinkmeat (Apr 22, 2009)

I would like to see that in action. 4 easy, but I think maybe 6 St Louis style racks using two grates, ribs laying down flat.


----------



## suprfast (Apr 22, 2009)

no wonder everyone loves cowgirl so much.  thanks for the pics.  

I plan to use a weber lid or atleast fabricating a lid to extend the height.  
If i read correctly i will want 24" of distance from the top of the charcoal tray to the first(or only) cooking grate right?  

Im sure in time i will obtain a second UDS to make life easier, but cowgirl shows that life without a second is doable.
Thanks to everyone else too, all help is appreciated
kris


----------



## ddave (Apr 22, 2009)

Just to clarify . . . you want 24" from the charcoal *grate *to the first cooking grate.  It doesn't matter how tall you make the charcoal basket sides.  

Assuming you do the common charcoal basket with 3" legs . . .



you're first cooking grate will be about 27" from the bottom of the drum.

Hope this helps.

Dave


----------



## suprfast (Apr 22, 2009)

ddave, thank you.  That actually helps me a lot.  Should there be an average space between cooking grates(i know you dont want to SANDWICH the food).  i plan to add a domed lid of some sort, or maybe cut another drum just to add a little more height.  My goal is to get two levels for ribs, just about everything else one level is going to be more than enough.
kris


----------



## fire it up (Apr 22, 2009)

Only bit of advice I could offer for space (besides a rib rack) would be to make sure you leave about 1/4" between your meat.  If you allow it to touch other pieces then the smoke and heat will have trouble penetrating that particular area as much as the more exposed surfaces.


----------



## suprfast (Apr 22, 2009)

Wow, i just did the math and the UDS will have 880.96 sq in.  that is not too shabby.  Now to double that.
kris


----------



## jaxgatorz (Apr 22, 2009)

That's not why i love cowgirl 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









  Shhh  Im stalking her


----------



## billbo (Apr 23, 2009)

I just found a Weber One Touch on craigs near me, will this fit the drum? If so I'm gonna snag it quick.


----------



## rickw (Apr 23, 2009)

You got to watch it when pack the ribs in tight on the usd.  I did the double rack with around 10 slabs, not big either, and had a tough time getting temps up. I rack that up to lack of air circulation. Even with 3 intakes wide open 200F was hard to maintain. I separated them into two different drums and things went fine from there on.

 The uds NEEDS air circulation, that's the one draw back as far as I can tell.


----------



## suprfast (Apr 23, 2009)

I started the burning process tonight with spare firewood i had laying around.  How long should i burn it for?  The smell was awful.  Im beginning to think this may have had oil at one time.  Is this going to be safe?  There is also an orange color coating on the inside.  is this the epoxy stuff.  I was able to take a nail and "scrape" to bare metal, but i dont think the fire is burning it off.  
I guess a wire wheel and time will be all that really tells.

On the plus side i can order them here in town for 40.00+tax for a brand new unlined 55gal drum with a lid and ring.  Im probably going this route too:)
kris


----------



## graybeard (Apr 23, 2009)

beard


----------



## ddave (Apr 23, 2009)

If it's orange inside and stinks when it burns, it is most likely the epoxy liner. 

If you can get an unlned one for $40, I'd do that in a hearbeat.

Like Rick said, be careful about loading a rack full.  Got to have some space for air to draw through for it to work.

As far as space between the racks goes, my first one is 24" above the charcoal grate and the second one is a little bit below the lip of the drum.  I think there is 5 or 6 inches between them.  Enough for briskets or butts if I put the temp probe to the side.  Don't know that you'd want them much closer than that.  I don't think rib racks would fit on the bottom though.

Dave


----------



## suprfast (Apr 23, 2009)

Im thinking of going the non liner way too, so this burn might have just been for fun.  I was thinking of doing the first rack about 6" below the top and the second rack at level while modifying a top piece that will extend upwards about 6-8".  I guess we will see when i get a good drum.
kris


----------



## suprfast (Apr 23, 2009)

Some pics i snapped

Can you tell if this has epoxy on the inside?  If it does, this might be my storage for charcoal and wood, nothing more.  

drum pictures

If i take a wire wheel to this and it comes right off, would this mean it was just paint?  Im really thinking of going safe and buying the new one that is three weeks away
kris


----------



## ddave (Apr 23, 2009)

Looks like the epoxy liner to me.  

But if you can wirewheel it down to bare metal, it won't matter if it was the epoxy or not.  Many people have done it.  Some with a wirewheel, some with a weed burner.  It is pretty tough stuff though.  But if you can get it to bare metal, you'll be good to go.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Some have also mentioned that a 40 grit sanding disc will work. 

If you choose to wirewheel/sand it off, make sure you have eye protection, ear plugs and a GOOD mask.  I tried with a cheapo dust mask and was coughing up crap for 5 days.  (The human body is really quite amazing in it's ability to rid itself of foreign objects. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 )

Good luck.

Dave


----------



## suprfast (Apr 23, 2009)

Forgot to add i have a sand blaster.  Any idea whether or not this will work?
kris


----------



## teacup13 (Apr 23, 2009)

yup i agree with you if they are laying down, but with rib racks like i had said.. you will get more. and arent st louis style ribs smaller after they are trimmed from spares?

as for not getting the temps up with that much food....RickW was the drum brought up to temps first, i have seen a drum loaded with food, in the cold of northern michigan and able to maintain temps.

hey Bubba...how many racks can you fit in your UDS??? and i know you have pics...lol


----------



## rickw (Apr 23, 2009)

It sure was. I had the ribs racks full plus one on the side of each rack with 2 racks running with the Weber lid. I've done countless cooks on this drum with no problems what so ever till then. If you over fill the uds it will have a tough time breathing. I have also done cooks in the cold Chicago winters with no problems but there  must  be space inbetween the items.


----------



## ddave (Apr 23, 2009)

Rick is absolutely correct. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  A UDS works based on induced draft.  Hot air rising from the burning charcoal exits the exhaust at the top of the drum and the draft "pulls" air in through the intakes.  That's why when you take the lid off, the temp shoots up because you get a whole lot of draft then.

If the racks are too full, you don't get decent draft out of the exhaust and then you have no induction to pull air in through the intakes.

Dave


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 23, 2009)

Suprfast....thank you for the kind words!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






lolol Mike, I'm still not skeered!!


----------



## suprfast (Apr 23, 2009)

has anyone tried to use a sandblaster to remove the liner?  I burned it last night and it still seems to be intact(when i went home on lunch).  Ill try to play with it when i get home.  

Its looking more like the new barrels in two weeks and this barrel will  be used to store the charcoal and wood.  Either way, i still win
kris


----------



## billbo (Apr 23, 2009)

Use a GOOD particle mask if you are going to blast that sucker!


----------



## big game cook (Apr 23, 2009)

none was fully loaded. but i have a weber lid and 3 grates. i can put probably 12 racks on it laying flat.


----------



## suprfast (Apr 23, 2009)

3 grates!  you are my hero, i want just 2.  I still think im going to construct with two, worst case i just dont use the second and im out three dollars for u bolts
kris


----------



## billbo (Apr 23, 2009)

I am going to build mine with two grates this weekend. I am actively looking for a Weber doner, so why not? My question is this, if I'm planning on a Weber lid where do I place the second grate? I'm not sure how much clearance the lid will give me, so any advice from you guys out there would sure be helpful. My first grate will be 7" down the barrell. Thanks!


----------



## rickw (Apr 23, 2009)

The bolts for my second grate are 1 inch from the top. To bad you're not closer, I have another lid sitting here you could have.


----------



## suprfast (Apr 23, 2009)

My suggestion would be to put it as high up as possible to maximize air flow and space.  
Let me know how your build works for you
kris


----------



## billbo (Apr 23, 2009)

I sure appreciate the offer! It is a bit of a drive though... Can't wait to get going on this, just gotta get to the weekend so I can at least start.


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 23, 2009)

One thing to keep in mind is the bottom cooking grate needs to be 24" above the hot coal grate.
Not sure if this rule is set in stone, but that's they way I was told.


----------



## rickw (Apr 23, 2009)

That's correct Jeanie but that measurement is from the bottom of the charcoal basket.


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 23, 2009)

I agree Rick. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




My coal basket does not have legs. It sits on my coal grate.


----------



## suprfast (Apr 24, 2009)

SAD NEWS

After the burn and 15 minutes of wire wheeling i found the orange liner is there to stay.  It would take somewhere in the neighborhood of 5-6 hours of wire wheeling to clean it out and i dont want to dedicate that kind of time.  

Looks like ill be purchasing a brand new one in about two to three weeks.  My eyes are open for more used drums still, never hurts to have multiple drums right
kris


----------



## billbo (Apr 24, 2009)

If I will eventually be putting a Weber lid on, is it a good idea to put in a secong grate at the initial build, or should I wait and do it after the lid and base is installed? I plan to do the lid like DDave did and cut the bottom portion of the kettle to fit inside the drum. 

Thanks again for any input!


----------



## trapper (Apr 24, 2009)

I am wondering the same thing. I have a sandblaster and a couple of kids to do the work, just wondering if it will get the job done. Would you try burning it first?


----------



## suprfast (Apr 24, 2009)

Im just going to give it a shot this weekend.  I burned it already and the wire wheel was doing below okay for the 15 minutes i put into it.  Ill keep you updated
kris


----------



## ddave (Apr 24, 2009)

You might want to wait until you get the Weber bottom cut and figure out where you need the bolts to be to hold the ring in.  These bolts can double as grate supports.

Dave


----------



## wutang (Apr 24, 2009)

I was pretty disappointed with how the wire wheel worked. I did pick up a paint stripper wheel (a pic should be attached) that worked pretty well. The one I bought was a little wider/bigger than the one in the picture. And by the way, I highly recommend a dust mask.


----------



## billbo (Apr 24, 2009)

That was my thought to DDave, thanks for confirming that! I think I am ready to build!


----------



## suprfast (Apr 24, 2009)

thanks, heading to home depot right now
kris


----------



## big game cook (Apr 24, 2009)

i have one right at the top of drum. 1" down from top. then about 3" down from that another. this allows for a full rack of thin items like abt's. then 6" down from that another for roasts and such. if im doing all large items i can simple remove the abt rack. thats why i did the one close below. abts always take up so much room so i gave tham there own story.


on the wire wheel. i used an aggressive one from wal mart. lookd like this. made the drum shine it worked great. down to bare steel.





bottom is after rubbing on cooking oil prior to seasoning. you can see how clean the cup wheel got it. mine was the AGRESSIVE removal one.


----------



## billbo (Apr 25, 2009)

I sure like the ABT rack idea. Mmmmm. Another mod before it starts...


----------



## suprfast (Apr 25, 2009)

The paint wheel made out of a hard rubber works well.  I was able to clean up the top and middle section quite well.  I will need to spend a few more hours on the total drum once i am done, but so far im happy.  I will post pics of the progress when i get my camera charged.  
For the sand blaster, it does work well.  My only issue was my 20 year old sand blaster my dad had.  This would spray for about 3 seconds then go idle for about 4 seconds then spray for 2 and so on.  It was taking longer to do a section then it would for me just to use some elbow grease and the paint stripper wheel made for epoxy.  
Im going to look at a new sand blaster today and see if this will resolve the sand blasting issues.  Keep in mind sand blasters need a lot of air.  Im running a 5hp compressor 220v and probably close to 100 gallons.  You will need every bit to keep volume and velocity going.
kris


----------



## ddave (Apr 25, 2009)

I'll have to check into that.  Maybe I can finish the first drum I started after all.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------

